# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 10.12.2010 - 11.12.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.bcrl -> c:\docume~1\timon\locals~1\temp\7632413.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.18839, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAlert-UB [Trj] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.for -> c:\windows\system32\msvmiode.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.9106, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.86921, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )HackTool.Win32.Clearlog.c -> c:\documents and settings\just_krik\мои документы\downloads\clearlogs.exe ( DrWEB: VirusConstructor.ClearLogs, BitDefender: Application.Clearlog.A, NOD32: Win32/HackTool.Clearlog.A trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Clearlog [Trj] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjfw -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6640539641-7839540516-269060513-5425\syscr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16038, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.82720, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.FD worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjlf -> c:\windows\system32\16.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16555, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.85444, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjmi -> c:\windows.0\system32\28.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16635, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.86352, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjmi -> c:\windows.0\system32\02.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16635, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.86352, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjmj -> c:\windows.0\system32\67.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16678, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.86353, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Dropper.VBS.Agent.bp -> \1_4_6_0.html ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Inor, BitDefender: Win32.Ramnit.C, NOD32: Win32/Ramnit.A virus, AVAST4: VBS:ExeDropper-gen [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.VBS.Agent.bp -> \1_4_6_1.html ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Inor, BitDefender: Win32.Ramnit.C, NOD32: Win32/Ramnit.A virus, AVAST4: VBS:ExeDropper-gen [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.VBS.Agent.bp -> \1_4_4_0.html ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Inor, BitDefender: Win32.Ramnit.C, NOD32: Win32/Ramnit.A virus, AVAST4: VBS:ExeDropper-gen [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.VBS.Agent.bp -> \1_4_3_0.html ( DrWEB: archive: Trojan.Inor, BitDefender: Win32.Ramnit.C, NOD32: Win32/Ramnit.A virus, AVAST4: VBS:ExeDropper-gen [Trj] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBlocker.coe -> c:\documents and settings\timon\application data\netprotocol.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.85540 )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.bnfe -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.bnfk -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.966, AVAST4: Win32:Fraudo [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.awb -> h:\autorun.inf ( AVAST4: INF:AutoRun-BB [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.anqr -> c:\documents and settings\я\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16133, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.82998, NOD32: Win32/Bflient.K worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.aoqs -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16559, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5192853, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.aoqs -> c:\documents and settings\root\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16559, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5192853, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.aozt -> c:\documents and settings\frood\yeawl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.21251, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.4594, AVAST4: Win32:AutoRun-BRS [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.dhal -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-1455\psyu44.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.43892, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.86353, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.dham -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-1455\psyjo3.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.43893, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.86353, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.dhan -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-1455\psyjo32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.43890, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.86353, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.dhao -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-1455\mpp2g.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.43891, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.86353, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.dhap -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-1455\fjidg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.43888, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.86353, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.dhaq -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-1455\psysnew2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.43889, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.86353, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.dhar -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-1456\budau44.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.43886, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.86353, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.ancj -> c:\windows\cfdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5199186, AVAST4: Win32:Dropper-gen [Drp] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

